# JEE: Überblick, Einführung, Kochbuch, Tutorial, ...



## tuxedo (14. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem kleinen, aber schicken Tutorial das die Basics bzgl. JEE, EJB, <hier beliebige weitere Abkürzung zu diesem Thema einsetzen>, ... vermittelt.

Ich möchte eine erweiterbare Client-Server-Anwendung (kein Webinterface, also nix mit Servlets oder so) basteln. Zum Client (Netbeans RCP und/oder SAF) hab ich schon genug Material und Samples so dass ich damit was anfangen kann.

Aber zum Thema JEE fehlt mir ehrlich gesagt der Überblick. Ich weiß dass man einzelne Programmpakete "deployen" kann und, wenn man die kopplung der einzelnen Pakete recht lose hält (JMS?), ein recht modulares und erweiterbares System erhält. 

Eine ganz grobe Architektur hab ich schon: API, Facade nach außen, Businesslogik in einzelnen Modulen einsortiert, Persistienz-Schicht mittels JPA, ...

Ich kann bei Wikipedia Nachschlagen was EJB ist (hab ich schon) und ich weiß schon dass es MessageDrivenBeans etc. gibt.

Aber ich hab noch keinen Schimmer wann ich was einsetze (MDB, EntityBean, ...) und wie das dann im Zusammenspiel mit JMS funktioniert. Eine Art "best practice" Vorgehensweise also.

Ich suche also möglichst ein Tutorial - das a) nicht zu einfach ist (Hello World gehört da dazu) und b) nicht zu abstrakt ist - durch das ich mich durchhangeln kann um hinterher einen eindruck zu haben: "Ah, eine WasAuchImmer-Bean sieht so aus, wird <so> zum "wie auch immer"-Archiv und man benutzt sie am besten für "XYZ"-Zwecke."

Info am Rande: Arbeite mit Netbeans und möchte Glassfish einsetzen. 

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand was tolles empfehlen. Ein dickes Buch muss es nicht unbedingt sein...

Gruß
Alex


----------



## maki (14. Jan 2010)

Für JEE wurden traditionell immer die "Pet Store"/"Pet Catalog" Beispiel-App verwendet, sollten eigentlich für GlassFish erhältlich sein.


----------



## tuxedo (14. Jan 2010)

*gefunden*

Ich werd mal reinschauen... Vielleicht komm ich damit ja weiter.


----------



## byte (14. Jan 2010)

Wenns Dir nur um Suns JEE Stack geht, dann ist vielleicht das Tutorial von Sun hilfreich: Document Information - The Java EE 5 Tutorial

Ist aber didaktisch nicht so der Hit. Wenn Du wirklich von 0 in JEE einsteigen willst, dann würde ich mir auf jeden Fall ein Buch kaufen. Online Tutorials und Hilfen sind zwar gut und billig, aber auch recht mühselig, wenn man noch gar keinen Plan von der Thematik hat.


----------



## tuxedo (14. Jan 2010)

Und welches nicht 500...1000 Seiten Buch würdest du für dein nicht allzusehr von frustration geplagten Einstieg empfehlen? Ich mags eigentlich wenn mir etwas an einem praktischen Beispiel erklärt wird. Gib mir Code und sag was dazu und ich werd's verstehen (und abhängig keit davon wie ausführlich du warst).

- Alex

P.S. Meine Detailfragen zum JEE Thema hab ich mal hier platziert:  http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeines-ee/94680-einstieg-jee-frage-fuer-frage-erfolg.html#post601519


----------



## byte (15. Jan 2010)

Hab selbst kein reines JEE Buch, daher kann ich Dir da auch nix empfehlen. Guck einfach mal beim (amerikanischen) Amazon und lies die Rezensionen. Ich lese derzeit z.B. ein Spring Buch von Apress und das ist sehr Praxis-orientiert (Spring Recipes). Da sind die Abschnitte immer nach Problem -> Lösung gegliedert mit durchgehenden Beispielen, die man direkt nachprogrammieren kann. Man kann also direkt mit dem Buch arbeiten, anstatt nur graue Theorie zu lesen. Das ist extrem unterhaltsam und der Lerneffekt ist deutlich größer als bei irgendwelchen online Tutorials.


----------



## tuxedo (15. Jan 2010)

Ja, das hört sich nach sowas wie ich es für JEE suche. Mal schauen was ich finde.

- Alex


----------



## ARadauer (15. Jan 2010)

Ich finde Java EE 5.0. Master Class. Einstieg für Anspruchsvolle: Amazon.de: Thomas Stark: Bücher gibt einen sehr guten Überblick


----------



## tuxedo (15. Jan 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Ich finde Java EE 5.0. Master Class. Einstieg für Anspruchsvolle: Amazon.de: Thomas Stark: Bücher gibt einen sehr guten Überblick



Gut gut. Da gibts schon ne neuauflage für JEE6 ... --> Java EE 6: Einstieg für Anspruchsvolle: Amazon.de: Thomas Stark: Bücher

Sollte man sich dann nicht eher gleich das neue anschauen?
Wie sieht's mit dem "Ablauf" im Buch aus. Sind das eher Frage/Antwort und Kochbuchartig ?

[update]
Okay, das JEE6 Buch ist noch gar nicht erschienen :-(


----------



## byte (15. Jan 2010)

Kommt auf Dein Umfeld an. Es gibt viele Unternehmen, da dauert es ein bißchen, bis neue Versionen freigegeben sind.  Ausserdem gibts atm noch mehr Hilfe für JEE 5 als für JEE 6. Und Du musst gucken, wieviele Implementierungen es überhaupt schon für JEE 6 gibt. Glassfish gibts ja glaub ich schon. Aber bei anderen siehts da imo noch schlechter aus. Hibernate 3.5 mit JPA 2.0 Support ist noch frühe Beta, Tomcat 7 ist auch noch nicht in Sicht.


----------



## tuxedo (15. Jan 2010)

In der Firma wird noch JEE5 mit JBoss und Hibernate benutzt. Aber für die persönliche weiterbildung möcht' ich schon nen Blick auf JEE6 werfen.


----------



## The_S (15. Jan 2010)

byte hat gesagt.:


> Kommt auf Dein Umfeld an. Es gibt viele Unternehmen, da dauert es ein bißchen, bis neue Versionen freigegeben sind.



Wir entwickeln bspw. noch mit J2EE im Websphere Umfeld. Da hatten wir wenigstens ein erweitertes Eclipse 3.x ... jetzt wird hier alles "modernisiert" und ich darf weiter J2EE programmieren - jedoch im SAP-Umfeld und mit Eclipse 2.x. Dafür aber mit tollen JS-Bibliotheken  .

Also JEE 5 wär für mich scho was extrem tolles und (zumindest beruflich) neues. Also ich sehe auch keinen Grund, warum man jetzt mit aller Gewalt JEE 6 machen muss - es sei denn es ist ein "Jugend forscht"-Projekt.


----------



## damien (16. Jan 2010)

Kann dir diese Buch empfehlen, habe ich selbst gelesen, es bietet eine gute Übersicht und hat eine Beispielanwendung mit an Bord:

EJB 3 professionell. Grundlagen- und Expertenwissen zu Enterprise JavaBeans 3 für Einsteiger, Umsteiger und Fortgeschrittene: Amazon.de: Oliver Ihns, Dierk Harbeck, Stefan M. Heldt, Holger Koschek, Jo Ehm, Carsten Sahling, Roman Schlömmer: Bücher


----------



## Java.getSkill() (18. Jan 2010)

Das Buch von Thomas Stark kann ich für die Einführung auch nur empfehlen!!

Es erklärt jsp, servlets mit all den kleinen praktischen Codesachen, die man so für den Einstieg wissen muss. Dann wird auch etwas über Struts und JSF erklärt, aber das habe ich einfach nur mal so durchgelesen. 
Eigene Taglibs kommen auch vor. EJB, java messages service + persistenz(DB) und XML,XSL,Xpath runden das ganze ab.
Erst kommt immer etwas Theorie und Definitionen, gefolgt von einem Beispiel mit Kommentaren und weiteren Erklärungen dazwischen.


----------

